# Best Motorhome Heating System



## Talbot (Nov 21, 2013)

Is there a gas or diesel heating system, highly efficient, quiet running, but that does not require a leisure battery to power a fan to pump the heat? If it does require 12 volts to push the hot air around, does anyone know of one with low battery consumption? Looking for a really hot heater!


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 21, 2013)

only thing I knows that doesn't need any 12v is a gas catalytic heater, only trouble with these is the possibility of fumes /gases building up if not enough ventilation and of course condensation, there is also bio ethanol fires, personally I would still prefer a diesel blown air heater there are plenty to choose from and once they have gone through the starting up phase they are not that power hungry details for the eberspacher D4                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Electrical Power Consumption (W): 34/23/12/8

Diesel Fuel Consumption (l/h): 0.28/0.23/0.15/0.10

Dimensions LxWxH (mm): 310x115x122

Weight (Kg): 2.7

I have also come across these MV Airo 2KW Diesel Heater - Grassroutes Leisure Ltd recently pretty sure they are made by Mikuni they are half the output of the D4 but seem pretty good power wise 1.9 amp on start up reducing to 0.9 depends on the size of the vehicle which would be more suitable, Mikuni also do the MY30 which is 3.5kw but I can't find the spec for that at the moment.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Nov 21, 2013)

I love my Eberspacher very very hot very economical & never let me down..


----------



## Talbot (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anyone any experience with the Alde 3010 Compact high efficiency combi boiler?

http://www.alde.co.uk/itemdetails.php?itemId=1


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 21, 2013)

Talbot said:


> Has anyone any experience with the Alde 3010 Compact high efficiency combi boiler?
> 
> Alde 3010 Compact HE Combi Boilers - Alde UK



Had one in our Fleetwood Heritage caravan. Very elegant and efficient, but it took two hours to warm the caravan up, and woe betide the person who had the boiler under their bed! Phew!
John


----------



## ivecotrucker (Nov 29, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Had one in our Fleetwood Heritage caravan. Very elegant and efficient, but it took two hours to warm the caravan up, and woe betide the person who had the boiler under their bed! Phew!
> John



Thanks for that John. I had been thinking of perhaps changing over to an Alde but I've never spoken to anyone who had experience of the make.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't really feel that Webbers or Ebbers or Propex's address the OP's Q. They all need a circulation fan drawing 1.5 to 2A.

Maybe the best stand alone idea, not requiring a fan, is a gas direct radiant heat or convector system. You need space in the lounge though and it won't do the whole van very well.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 29, 2013)

The Truma's or even the earlier carver heaters are pretty good but not allways possible to retro fit in some vans, they need a fair amount of cabinet space behind them ,  the flue needs to go through the roof on most models but all also they need a good size cut out through the floor of the van which restricts where they can be mounted, all well and good if designing an interior with these in mind but can be impossible to fit as an after thought.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 30, 2013)

That is the version I was talking about, and the parts below the base plate are supposed to be on the underside of the vehicle, that way the unit is completely room sealed. if you feel it's safe to fit any other way well that's upto you but I would not advise anyone to fit one other than the way it is designed to, you also need a cupboard /unit big enough to fit the aluminium back plate which is a bit bigger than the heat exchange which will get very hot when the heater is in use, bearing all this in mind it is not so easy to retro  fit in many vehicles. It is possible to mount the heater on a plinth but this must also be room sealed and have a drop out hole through the vehicle floor and an extension to the air intake. anyone wanting any fitting instructions etc they can be found here, Truma - Heater Installation & Operating Instruction Downloads


----------



## Caz (Nov 30, 2013)

I've had Carvers in caravans, there wasn't a hole in the floors and the "chimneys!" went out through the side of the vans, not the rooves.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 30, 2013)

Talbot said:


> Has anyone any experience with the Alde 3010 Compact high efficiency combi boiler?
> 
> Alde 3010 Compact HE Combi Boilers - Alde UK



Hi Talbot, we have an ALDE 3000 combi boiler. It is very quiet and heats the whole van including the underfloor and the garage via concealed radiators. We can run  it all night but it gets too hot, the circulating pump is also very quiet, so we are happy and warm bunnies. 

We had an Eber D5LC on our boat, very efficient, blown hot air but you could hear it running distinctively and you could just hear the fuel pump ticking. The unit was happiest running full blast and would need a regular annual service.

Hope this helps, keep warm and happy.
Cheers Lou & Terri

:cheers::sleep-027:


----------



## QFour (Nov 30, 2013)

Talbot said:


> Has anyone any experience with the Alde 3010 Compact high efficiency combi boiler?
> 
> Alde 3010 Compact HE Combi Boilers - Alde UK



Brilliant bit of kit. Got one in our Swift under one of the beds. Plenty of hot water and warms the MH up really well.

The OP should also have a look at the Makuni Blown air heater. Quiet and powerful . Fitted one in a boat and boy did it get warm.


----------



## FrankK (Dec 2, 2013)

If you need van heating on the move it has to be a diesel system it's as simple as that. Eber D4 is like a jet taking off at startup but modulates down once there is some heat in the van. It runs off the vehicle battery and the controller is always on regardless of the habitation battery or the ignition come to think off it.
My van was secondhand, 3 months old , 1100 miles. I'd want this on my next one it's as simple as that. I'd go as far as to say it would be a dealbreaker now I've had one.
Frank.


----------



## Mad Manx (Dec 2, 2013)

i have gas propex heater and i am about to fit this as a backup as i have it lying around 
So if you want zero electric consumption and have the space this is the answer but its expensive 

Taylors 079D


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 2, 2013)

Mad Manx said:


> i have gas propex heater and i am about to fit this as a backup as i have it lying around
> So if you want zero electric consumption and have the space this is the answer but its expensive
> 
> Taylors 079D


or this lol

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/33313-victory-paraffin-kerosene-heater.html


----------



## QFour (Dec 2, 2013)

FrankK said:


> If you need van heating on the move it has to be a diesel system it's as simple as that



Sorry but it's not

You can fit a heat exchanger from the engine and link it into the heating system so you get both heating and hot water. With a small pump you can also heat the engine water on a cold day

..


----------



## Deleted member 59029 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Another option...*

Just to add another option into the discussion I know of lots and lots of people who have fitted small wood burning stoves into their vans and absolutely swear by them. In fact, there are numerous people who specialise in manufacturing small stoves for precisely this purpose.


----------

